# M.U.G.E.N. DS



## JPH (Mar 23, 2008)

*M.U.G.E.N. DS*
M.U.G.E.N-style fighting game for the DS



Developer ANTONIOND just recently developed a M.U.G.E.N-style fighting game for the DS, M.U.G.E.N DS.
The game is in Spanish, but is still fully playable for those who speak English (or any language, for that matter).
The controls are simple, and there really isn't much to the game right now.
This is the very first version of the game (beta), and hopefully not the last.




Download


----------



## Noitora (Mar 23, 2008)

Awesome! I never thought something like this would be made for the DS.


----------



## elenar (Mar 23, 2008)

Is there some kind of homepage for this project? I'd like some more information about it, please.


----------



## xcalibur (Mar 23, 2008)

Wow, that looks awesome.
I hope its going to be just as great as JUS.
Wifi has to be implemented though, that would rock.


----------



## beautifulbeast (Mar 23, 2008)

Looks promising and from a fellow Spaniard!
It also reminds me of this other MUGEN port to the DS by a different Spanish team:





They were supossed to be working on a beta, but that was last year. Now imagine if they joined forces...
And yeah, using both screens and wifi would be the shit!


----------



## Keshire (Mar 23, 2008)

guess I should extract the JUS sprites that haven't been done yet.


----------



## reilina (Mar 23, 2008)

ive been dreaming about this a portable mugen that u can bring everywhere  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 .
kudos to the guys.


----------



## Upperleft (Mar 23, 2008)

reilina said:
			
		

> ive been dreaming about this a portable mugen that u can bring everywhere
> 
> 
> 
> ...



there is a PSP one which is better
but i don't like it


----------



## CockroachMan (Mar 23, 2008)

beautifulbeast said:
			
		

> Looks promising and from a fellow Spaniard!
> It also reminds me of this other MUGEN port to the DS by a different Spanish team:
> 
> 
> ...



That's not for the DS.. that's just old regular PC MUGEN!


----------



## StingX (Mar 23, 2008)

I want this x.x


----------



## Rayder (Mar 23, 2008)

How many characters in this beta version?  The more the merrier, ya know.

EDIT: Ah, I see......just the one.....not really playable at this point.  Bummer.


----------



## 4playgaming (Mar 23, 2008)

beautifulbeast said:
			
		

> Looks promising and from a fellow Spaniard!
> It also reminds me of this other MUGEN port to the DS by a different Spanish team:
> 
> 
> ...



This game is called Card Saga Wars and is not a Nintendo DS title.. PC only!


----------



## beautifulbeast (Mar 23, 2008)

CockroachMan said:
			
		

> beautifulbeast said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I stand corrected. Sorry for the confusion.


----------



## m3rox (Mar 23, 2008)

This looks more like one of the Jump Stars games than M.U.G.E.N...  Has the dev seen M.U.G.E.N. before?


----------



## EN!GMA (Mar 23, 2008)

So I'm guessing you cannot use regular PC character files on the DS version? If you could that would be insane...


----------



## Nottulys (Mar 23, 2008)

This has potential to be great!

If we can also get some sprites from NamcoXCapcom thrown into this mix, it would be awesome!


----------



## monaug5 (Mar 23, 2008)

Hmmm I think I will give it a go to make my own Mugen DS.


----------



## Anakir (Mar 23, 2008)

So it's finally happening? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I was thinking about this long ago. I hope you can download character files to upload your own characters. But I doubt Wifi will happen because characters can EASILY be edited to become the most cheap characters in the game. Unless they make a set of characters for the players which won't allow others to upload their own characters.


----------



## Minox (Mar 23, 2008)

Anakir said:
			
		

> So it's finally happening?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Maybe they'll only allow you to change skins and not stats.


----------



## Linkiboy (Mar 24, 2008)

This will be the best thing ever once you can make your own characters and stages.


----------



## tinymonkeyt (Mar 24, 2008)

sorry but what does MUGEN stand for?


----------



## kudaku (Mar 24, 2008)

mugen means infinite in like china language or something


----------



## Jeromel (Mar 24, 2008)

Mugen, in Japanese means "infinite" but literally means "no limit".  It's not "China language" (Who actually says that?  It's VERY ignorant). Elecbyte used it as an acronym... but has forgotten what it stood for.

Great concept of bringing it over to DS.  Would be nice to use the original mugen character packs and stuff.  Also, I think that if this were to go wifi that it would be wise to create a character server balancing them all.


----------



## XxRoxaSoraxX (Nov 27, 2008)

Lets discuss development. WHO WANTS TO JOIN TEAM....M.U.G.E.N DS. 

Things Team M.U.G.E.N DS needs

Coders(10 max)
Spriters(at least 2)
Background Makers( max 2 )( other than me) 
people who make platforms(2 max)
Character converters(PC to DS) (5 max) 
Menu Designers(4) (including me) 
Icon Designer(TAKEN BY ME)

CHARS TO BE CONVERTED/RECODED 1ST

Sora/Roxas(KH2) 
Ichigo
Naruto(COMPLETE IN BETA)
Sasuke. 
Naruto(shippuden)


----------



## mark9717 (Mar 18, 2010)

So what's up with the mugen ds project.


----------



## CJX (Jun 13, 2010)

yeah i was going to ask that


----------



## raulpica (Jun 13, 2010)

WHY BUMP A 2 YEARS OLD THREAD!

Can you please read the previous posts dates, before posting, next time?


----------

